

Image Spark released - antidaily
http://www.imgspark.com/
A creative tool - FFFFOUND with tags and screenshot capabilities.
======
pedalpete
nice looking site, beautiful demo. However, I think your homepage needs more
info about what it is really all about.

I'd take a bit more info from your ABOUT US page, and either put something
about your value prop on your homepage, or at least in the video demo.

Nice work. Love the clean design.

